# I dont understand my post



## sarah (Nov 27, 2005)

i just submitted a recipe,and its not showing on the main page? is that a new change?


----------



## ironchef (Nov 27, 2005)

Sometimes it take a while to refresh. Did you click on new posts? It should be on there.


----------



## sarah (Nov 27, 2005)

no its not there,its in the category i posted in,but it diodnt appear on the main page as it should!i didnt change my options or anything,so it should be there,i dont know whats wrong.


----------

